# Where to get odd shaped crops printed??



## bowronfam3 (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone know how/where you go to get something that isn't your standard 5x7, 8x10 and so on printed??  Like if I wanted to get something that had a square crop, or a panoramic crop??


----------



## stingray (Mar 8, 2006)

print on bigger paper and then use a guillotine? it's have to be some crazy REALLY specialist place.. with the panoramic i know if you wanted to go real big some places'll have ilford paper in long rolls, and canvas and stuff, but for normal sized stuff you're better off just cutting it up i would say...


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 8, 2006)

Why not just mat the final print?  Mat board is cheap and readily available at art stores.You can cut the mat opening to whatever dimensions you wish.  A bevel cutter runs about $US15.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 8, 2006)

Most pro labs will print any size you want.  I use a lab with a Noritsu printer, and one of those huge wide format Epsons.  He prints any size I give him, and whatever paper is left over on the side, I trim myself.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 8, 2006)

stingray said:
			
		

> print on bigger paper and then use a guillotine?



Yup.  That's how it's done.  Either you trim it, or the lab trims it for you.  You will pay for the original print size.  So....  if you're making a 6x13 print, you'll have to buy an 11x14.

I hope this helps.

Pete


----------

